# Bob Hoover



## AWP (Oct 30, 2016)

He passed away this week at the age of 94. Why is this post worthy?

Pour Out an Iced Tea for Bob Hoover

Aviation hero Bob Hoover, the last of a daredevil era, helped launch the jet age



> He flew in North Africa before pulling a primo assignment piloting a Spitfire out of Sicily. After getting shot down over the Mediterranean, Hoover spent more than a year as a German prisoner in Stalag Luft 1 before making a run for it as the Russians advanced on the camp.
> 
> *Hoover stole a German Focke Wulf 190* and flew like mad to get behind the Western front.
> 
> He stayed on with the Air Corps as it became the Air Force, serving as a test pilot, and eventually as both Chuck Yeager’s wingman and the backup pilot for his famous Mach 1 flight in the Bell X-1





> He ejected out of one of the first combat jets, the Republic F-84, in 1947 and hit the tail at 500 mph — breaking both legs and injuring his face. Several years later, he was trapped in a disabled F-100 Super Sabre that slammed into the desert, bounced 200 feet back into the air and then slammed down again. That accident broke his back, and rescue crews had to cut Hoover free from the wreckage.



Go to Youtube and look up his airshow routine he flew in a twin Commander. It is just sick.

Blue Skies.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2016)

Total stud. Blue skies.

He escaped from a POW camp and stole a goddamn German plane to escape.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Total stud. Blue skies.
> 
> He escaped from a POW camp and stole a goddamn German plane to escape.



Freaking bad ass.....Blue Skies Sir.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 30, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Warrior! You have left an awesome legacy for others to follow.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 30, 2016)

I wonder if he was the inspiration for that scene with James Garner in _The Great Escape? _ Sounds like Bob Hoover out-ballsed even Yeager.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I wonder if he was the inspiration for that scene with James Garner in _The Great Escape? _ Sounds like Bob Hoover out-ballsed even Yeager.



Yeager called him the best pilot he'd ever seen.


----------



## CDG (Oct 30, 2016)

RIP Sir. What a life!

ETA:  Kudos to that flight doctor early in Mr. Hoover's career.  So close to us never knowing who Bob Hoover was.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2016)

Enjoy.






GOAT


----------



## Gunz (Oct 30, 2016)

Unfuckingbelievable dead-stick maneuvers. He makes it look so simple--and to him it probably was.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2016)

He also barrel rolled a 707 in an effort to "sell airplanes"...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 30, 2016)

[Q


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 1, 2016)

There's video of that iirc.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 1, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Most folks won't get the risk in a barrel roll on any of the big people movers. It's more than spilling your drink.



Or that theres zero risk if done right... lol


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow what an unbelievable man.  Absolute badass.  I'd say blue skies but this man probably accomplished more on a cloudy day than I could in a lifetime.  Rest In God's Own Peace Sir.


----------



## Yosemite (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh man my Dad used to tell me stories about him all the time growing up. One of my inspirations, and a big reason I got into aviation. RIP Sir


----------

